
Computing Types for the Internet of Things - steveappdev
https://www.iotforall.com/4-computing-types-for-iot/
======
bhauer
As a consumer/prosumer/user of some IoT devices, the compute model I prefer is
probably most closely aligned with what the author calls the "Fog" model. For
devices at my home, I want:

* No data to leave my personal private network, except to third-party APIs for necessary information to fulfill my requests. If I have a smart agent device, for example, and I ask it to tell me the movies playing at my local theater, it is acceptable for an API request to go out to the cloud to fetch showtimes. But precisely that and only that.

* Computation runs on either the edge device itself or my local computing resources. Like many households, I have several "desktop class" PCs which each are more than capable of doing the kind of processing used by today's IoT use-cases. And like many _enthusiast_ households, I have home servers as well, which are even more powerful. Despite several starts and stops in the space, I suspect eventually we will see home servers return as more people demand local processing and data autonomy.

* Data is stored either on the edge device or on my local computing resources (as above).

* Devices are available remotely via my home network's secure tunnel that is available anywhere on the Internet. (No specific requirements for the devices themselves.)

~~~
noobiemcfoob
You're view seems too informed by your technical background. I can't imagine a
rise in home servers to facilitate IoT as most customers will never have that
level of interest in IoT products unless this is a type of product installed
and maintained by a trained technician. Most applications don't justify that
level of involvement.

This is the primary reason for doing compute and data storage away from the
edge device. The edge device has to be dead simple that someone with hardly
any technology background can place it and set it up. The customer just
doesn't care enough to spend much time with any one IoT device. These class of
devices are by and large adding only marginal value to the customer's life.
Every detail they have to think about when working with the device becomes an
impediment to their using the device at all.

~~~
zeveb
> I can't imagine a rise in home servers to facilitate IoT as most customers
> will never have that level of interest in IoT products unless this is a type
> of product installed and maintained by a trained technician.

Why not? With the demise of Moore's law and the rise of zero-moving-part
computers, as well as the existence of container technology, it will soon be
possible to install a single compute node in a home and have it be dependably
useful for over a decade. This node will be able to run all of the computing
jobs necessary in a home, from the thermostat to the lighting to the TV to web
browsing and games-playing (and even running web and email servers — or social
networking services!). It would be easily serviced by a dedicated technician
(as e.g. hot-water heaters and furnaces are today).

Not being forced to run cloud services saves device manufacturers money. Not
requiring cloud services means that devices will continue to work usefully
without Internet connexions. Not using cloud services means that user data is
more private and secure.

~~~
johnhenry
Hold up... when did Moore's law meet its demise?

I've heard that the conjecture is failing as we run into certain physical
limits of making computer parts smaller, but I think what you've written
indicates the opposite?

~~~
bobcostas55
Sandy Lake. In the 6 years between the 2500K and the 7600K they've managed to
increase performance by about 20% (total, not annually). Same # of cores, same
price.

------
photojosh
It took me far too long to work out that "fog" is a "cloud" that's right next
to you, and hence "fog computing" is a local cloud. Haha. Of course, that made
"mist", a thin fog (?) make sense too.

------
platz
I'm on board for moon computing

~~~
steveappdev
Falcon 9 is ready for you kind sir!

